# We are fishing friends in the end.



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I joined Noreast Bash and had a great time yesterday.
I met many fishermen and fished with them for years after joining this site. We share our experience and knowledge with other fishermen and talk about fishing. We sometimes have heated arguments because of different opinions. But when we meet each other in person, everybody smiles and treat each other like old friends.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------

